# Mindblowing Glassblowing Art...This is Different!



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2014)

Check out the glassblowing works of this artist....http://www.boredpanda.com/shayna-leib-is-glassblowing-your-mind/


----------



## Falcon (Dec 2, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL !  An unusual artist's medium.


----------



## Debby (Dec 9, 2014)

How gorgeous!  I love it!  Thanks Seabreeze.


----------

